# ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'

## Amon2501

Hello. I`m using 4.19.97-gentoo kernel and Core-i7 6700. I had the "userspace" cpufreq governor without any daemons installed, just to make sure that the kernel is NOT tweaking my cpu and leaves the bios settings intact. But since i`ve noticed that error in dmesg it seems that the kernel actually does. It switched the governor to "powersave", therefore slowing down my cpu to 800mhz. Also i couldn't see the "userspace" in the /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors. So i had to rebuild the kernel with the "performance" governor set to default, that`s the only way to return frequency to normal.  But i dont want my cpu to always work on it`s maximum, it probably isnt so good. How can i: 1. Get rid of that error in dmesg? 2. Make it bios-controlled again, so to force kernel leaving it "as is" on boot?

----------

## Ant P.

On Intel CPUs the performance and powersave governors are the CPU governing its own frequency automatically in hardware. There is no such thing as "bios-controlled" cpufreq. Setting it to anything else forces the kernel to manage it in software.

----------

## Amon2501

How to get rid of that error in dmesg then? It persists even with the performance governor set as default.

----------

## Ant P.

Upgrade to a kernel newer than 2018.

----------

